# Homesteading Singles Thread..... September



## City Bound

Fill it up folks.


----------



## foxfiredidit

CB, where you been? Nice to see you posted something


----------



## Terri

The drought in Kansas broke with a gully washer! Courtesy of what was left of hurricane Isaac.

It will not help the local farmers' corn harvests but it might help with the soybeans! 

The miniature watermelons are still giving us watermelons but the okra is slowing down because okra LOVES the heat, and we are now only in the 90's! Now that it is cooler I am hoping to get the broccoli producing again. It was bolting instead of giving me bite sized sprigs of brocolli.


----------



## City Bound

foxfiredidit said:


> CB, where you been? Nice to see you posted something


I was working like a dog in the summer and now i am on vacation. i will be back from vacation in a week.


----------



## Raven12

CB is back! CB is back! :sing:


----------



## sherry in Maine

yeah, wondered where you'd gone.
Have fun on vacation!


----------



## wyld thang

making a bunch of hats/scarves/fingerless gloves for the fall/winter season, hoping to find a few good farmer's markets to sell at


----------



## maverickxxx

It started filling n leveling an area for pole barn n green house I gotta find my big saw for some trees.


----------



## newfieannie

still continuing on with what i was doing in the other thread. started the walls in the hall and foyer today. then did the carpet shampooing. set up a little tea table in the garden and sat down for awhile to enjoy my flowers. started at the dining room. got sidetracked when i checked TCM and Charles Boyer and Irene dunne were on with Love Affair so i just had to sit and watch that.i must have watched it 20 or so times already. got to finish the dining room tonight. i have one more day to stay off the road so i expect i will get all my housecleaning done by then. having newfoundland steak for supper. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound

wyld thang said:


> making a bunch of hats/scarves/fingerless gloves for the fall/winter season, hoping to find a few good farmer's markets to sell at


post some pics if you can. try selling them at the hippy fest you go to, they might sell well.


----------



## City Bound

sherry in Maine said:


> yeah, wondered where you'd gone.
> Have fun on vacation!


thanks. i am having a great time. I have a cold, but i am still having fun.


----------



## doodlemom

Continuing on with my 19 year permaculture project.


----------



## City Bound

very nice doodle.


----------



## City Bound

I hear word that my Yukon gold are ready to be dug up. I am excited.


----------



## wyld thang

City Bound said:


> post some pics if you can. try selling them at the hippy fest you go to, they might sell well.


thanks I will  yeah I sold everything I could make down at the farmer's market in my town in Oregon.


----------



## Raven12

Here are 3 of my cloned tomatoes in mini hugel pots and a jalapeno that needs bumped up to a bigger container.


----------



## City Bound

what defines a mini hugel?


----------



## Raven12

Not sure if it really exists. I got the idea from a blog. I put a little dirt in the bottom then a layer full of tree product and then dirt. Kind of like lasagna gardening. The plants seem to like it. The blogger used tree stumps/logs at the bottom of his large containers.


----------



## elkhound

ordered 2 # of elephant garlic for fall planting from randy rooster.now i have 2 types regular garlic....martin and my own from amish here and the elephant head.with all the bubils and cloves i have grown this year i should produce a lot of garlic next year.my goal is 300 stalks.


----------



## Raven12

This is an example of what the clones looked like a little over a month ago


----------



## City Bound

Raven12 said:


> Not sure if it really exists. I got the idea from a blog. I put a little dirt in the bottom then a layer full of tree product and then dirt. Kind of like lasagna gardening. The plants seem to like it. The blogger used tree stumps/logs at the bottom of his large containers.


sounds cool. I tried again to grow potatoes in a five gallon bucket nd i think i might of had some success this year. 

My other potatoes are all in the ground at the community garden.


----------



## City Bound

elk, it would be nice to have a virtual tour of you place one of these days.


----------



## City Bound

raven, isnt it a little late to get tomatoes off the clones thougt? Did you do it just for an experiment?


----------



## elkhound

City Bound said:


> elk, it would be nice to have a virtual tour of you place one of these days.


how so...i got pictures all over here....lol...i am a picture whore.


----------



## City Bound

I have some interesting recipes for berry syrup and for pickles that my sister inlaw's mother shared with me that are old school recipes. I will share them when i get home. the syrup is sun brewed and the pickles use horseradish or oak leaves for preservatives. I can't wait to try them.


----------



## Raven12

Yes, it is an experiment. They are husky cherry tomatoes so they should do okay in containers. I am also going to try to overwinter them along with other plants. It really isn't about getting them to produce, though that would be an added bonus. I have never grown clones before so everything up to now has been a success. All I did was cut the end of the sucker diagonally, soak it in water for 24 hours, and then plant it in a mini cup. I am having a harder time with cloning a pepper but I won't give up.


----------



## City Bound

elk, like a systematic tour. like: this is the begining, this is the middle, this is the end, so we can get a sense of the complete picture rather then fragments


----------



## wyld thang

I like that, "tree product"


----------



## elkhound

City Bound said:


> I have some interesting recipes for berry syrup and for pickles that my sister inlaw's mother shared with me that are old school recipes. I will share them when i get home. the syrup is sun brewed and the pickles use horseradish or oak leaves for preservatives. I can't wait to try them.


i need to dig some of my horseradish soon and split the roots for replanting. my garden stuff is really expanding.i also ran into old timer said he had me a handful of ramp seed saved.i am going to give him some asparagus seed as soon as its ready.


----------



## Raven12

wyld thang said:


> I like that, "tree product"


Lol. Or tree guts. I was trying to sound all upscale instead of saying, "I went to the woods and picked up branches." Heck, I am using Homer buckets so I don't know who I am trying to impress.


----------



## elkhound

i might have the best fall garden ever...but my broc and cabbage seedling in tray got destroyed over night before they got a true leaf on them.think i will replant this week.but i have tomatoes a foot tall in garden right now.i hope they make it.turnips,kale,spinach and more sprouted this week and its pouring the rain now.months of no water and now this.sometimes gardening aint fair....lol..but my heirloom tomatoes have vined all over and setting fruit like crazy now.


----------



## tambo

I can honestly say all I've done in September so far is worked and slept. Baa hum bug


----------



## newfieannie

my beefsteak tomatoes in my city garden. actually i set them on the edge of my perennial bed where the soil was good. just making do with what i have. these are from seed. when you look at what leslie has there this is puny but these city people dont know the difference. they were oohing and ahing this morning. labor day and hundreds are passing by on the way to the lakes. i dont eat tomatoes so i will give these away. got lots of takers out there.


----------



## newfieannie

this will be my last tea in the garden for summer 2012. i just put it here for the girls who dont see "my mothers cupboard"where i put most of my tea stuff. you men can disregard this. i made mini scones with cream and jam,cream cheese and cherry sandwiches and cupcakes. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice

newfieannie said:


> my beefsteak tomatoes in my city garden. actually i set them on the edge of my perennial bed where the soil was good. just making do with what i have. these are from seed. when you look at what leslie has there this is puny but these city people dont know the difference. they were oohing and ahing this morning. labor day and hundreds are passing by on the way to the lakes. i dont eat tomatoes so i will give these away. got lots of takers out there.


Don't be dissing on your tomatoes Georgia! Those are beautiful! I love how they are up on pedestals. Don't forget, I didn't grow mine--they were a blessing from my older brother (who was dutiful and appreciatively thanked yesterday). In fact, I got the first load of the in the canner right now--8 pints. Probably got another 8 pints when I'm done. Gave some to my neighbor. She helped me last week when my dog got skunked--she's a pet groomer!

Now that teacup on a post....bird feeder?


----------



## newfieannie

yes that's what it is leslie. you know me. tea cups and teapots in use everywhere. ~Georgia.


----------



## Fowler

newfieannie said:


> this will be my last tea in the garden for summer 2012. i just put it here for the girls who dont see "my mothers cupboard"where i put most of my tea stuff. you men can disregard this. i made mini scones with cream and jam,cream cheese and cherry sandwiches and cupcakes. ~Georgia.


This looks so romantic, comfortable and lovely newfieannie,...just magical. Did you crochet the granny square afgan?

I would feel like Alice in Wonderland, now where's that darn rabbit?...LOL


----------



## newfieannie

yeah, i'll never grow up. that's the way i feel when i'm doing this. just in my blood i guess from a child. my childhood was very magical. no i didn't do the afghan. grandmother did. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raven12

A couple friggitellos. I say only a couple because they don't last long enough for me to have more in stock.


----------



## newfieannie

i haven't heard that word before. looks like some type of pepper though. i'm pretty plain in the things i grow. just basics really. i hadn't even grown a squash until 2 years ago. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raven12

No worries, Annie. I tried squash this year for the first time. None are left because of disease. It was fun though!

Friggitello is one of the Neapolitan variety of peppers from Southern Italy. It is a very thin skinned sweet pepper. I love frying them with a little olive oil. I prefer them over my bells.


----------



## maverickxxx

Well it's supposed to rain for the next three days. So I'm going to get my skid steer engine back together that's been apart since spring.


----------



## tambo

My first attempt at potato soup.


----------



## newfieannie

so you're going to tell us how to make it right? this is something i have never made. looks delicious. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo

I'm not sure I made it right. I took some ham boiled it in some water for a little bit. It was frozen. I took it out cut up some potatoes and onions cooked them in the broth until done. I mixed up a cup of the Nido milk added it and the ham back in with salt and pepper. Let it heat thru a little bit more and that's it. Probably would have been good with some cheese but I didn't have any. I'm not sure if that's the proper way to make it but it was good quick and easy.


----------



## Raeven

tambo... sounds lovely. The only thing I can think of that might improve it is... <cough> bacon.


----------



## tambo

Raeven said:


> tambo... sounds lovely. The only thing I can think of that might improve it is... <cough> bacon.


I hear ya. I wish I had some bacon. I agree 100%.


----------



## City Bound

tambo said:


> I'm not sure I made it right. I took some ham boiled it in some water for a little bit. It was frozen. I took it out cut up some potatoes and onions cooked them in the broth until done. I mixed up a cup of the Nido milk added it and the ham back in with salt and pepper. Let it heat thru a little bit more and that's it. Probably would have been good with some cheese but I didn't have any. I'm not sure if that's the proper way to make it but it was good quick and easy.


Do not worry too much. There are many ways to make a soup just as there are many ways to skin a cat. You did a good job. Did it taste good?


----------



## tambo

CB yes it was.


----------



## City Bound

tambo said:


> CB yes it was.


Then it was right then. it is only wrong if it tastes wrong.


----------



## City Bound

newfie, I said it a few times before and I will say it again....You have style


----------



## tambo

Garlic I bought to plant.


----------



## Tommyice

Tambo what varieties are those? My brother sent me two kinds to plant and forgot what they were.


----------



## newfieannie

it's cool here tonight. wont be long now and i'll be turning on the furnace. couldn't wait to start a little fall decorating. put out my squirrell by the fireplace. gathered a load of acorns for his wheelbarrow. got hit on the head several times. those things are hard falling from a great height. i might need a hard hat until they are finished. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound

Tommyice said:


> Tambo what varieties are those? My brother sent me two kinds to plant and forgot what they were.



i dont know whats going on with garlic growers but rumors are flying.

garlic just jumped in the last month or so from 50cent to 74 cent for the cheap powder. i am getting close to the point of producing all mt garlic needs. i was goig to try and plant 300 cloves/bulblis this year...now i think i will try for 500 so i can sell bulbis next year.


----------



## tambo

Tommyice said:


> Tambo what varieties are those? My brother sent me two kinds to plant and forgot what they were.


Chesnok Red Organic Seed Garlic Bulbs


----------



## tambo

elkhound said:


> i dont know whats going on with garlic growers but rumors are flying.
> 
> garlic just jumped in the last month or so from 50cent to 74 cent for the cheap powder. i am getting close to the point of producing all mt garlic needs. i was goig to try and plant 300 cloves/bulblis this year...now i think i will try for 500 so i can sell bulbis next year.


I just looked at where I bought this Garlic. I gave $25 for this and it is $27.95 now.


----------



## Raven12

newfieannie said:


>


Annie, your place rocks. So much fun. You are the Willy Wonka of Canada.


----------



## Guest

I can drop that ceramic squirrel at a hundred yards. Haven't blinked in over 40 years.


----------



## City Bound

went to the woods and collected some acorns. I am trying to soak the meat inside like is suggested for acorns to see if they taste good. There is a good deal of meat in most acorns.

Gathered some red currants and then added honey and pinch of olive oile to them and mashed it all up with a fork. Bread tastes good dipped in it.

Made the pickle recipie that my sister inlaw's mother gave me yesterday. I did the version that uses horseradish as a preservative. They will be ready to eat in four days as quick pickles


----------



## WhyNot

Fowler's house is haunted.


----------



## City Bound

WhyNot said:


> Fowler's house is haunted.


haha. What? Are you serious?


----------



## WhyNot

Yup. The front room and entry has spooks in it. Her house really is awesome by the way. I want to steal the back porch.


----------



## City Bound

spooks? What makes you think that? 

If you want to really meet the spooks ask her to take you upstairs to the empty room attached to the quest room (fowler, you know the room with the pictures.). That is where the ghosts are. i felt them watching me while I slept? No fowler it was not your secret spy camera I felt watching me, because i cut the cord on that as soon as I found it while sweeping the room for spy tech first thing when I entered


----------



## City Bound

Whynot, if you get lostin town look for the chubby kid in the green t-shirt, he will give you directions.


----------



## WhyNot

City Bound said:


> Whynot, if you get lostin town look for the chubby kid in the green t-shirt, he will give you directions.


Welll....that's good to know NOW after google goggled me in the completely wrong direction! Because the Indian dude at the "Tiger-Mart" has no clue where HE is at muchless being able to give anyone else directions.


----------



## WhyNot

BTW, CB. Not sure what happened, woke up this morning with a bottle of chloroform on my nightstand and Fowler was no where to be found, truck still here but I noticed the cellar door is open.


----------



## newfieannie

City Bound said:


> went to the woods and collected some acorns. I am trying to soak the meat inside like is suggested for acorns to see if they taste good. There is a good deal of meat in most acorns.
> 
> Gathered some red currants and then added honey and pinch of olive oile to them and mashed it all up with a fork. Bread tastes good dipped in it.
> 
> Made the pickle recipie that my sister inlaw's mother gave me yesterday. I did the version that uses horseradish as a preservative. They will be ready to eat in four days as quick pickles


i thought we were supposed to put the whole acorn in water. i soaked a whole bunch for a couple months last year. never did soften. guess i could hit them with a hammer. i just use them in crafts. dip them in glue and silver and gold sprinkles etc.

stay away from my squirrell Zong. i walked into the consignment shop one day just brouseing as usually. this place is a mess. stuff all over the floor. only a path to walk through but i love it. usually i can be found on the floor. peering under benches and whatnot. found him under one . dusted him off ,found his cart and he fair begged me to take him home. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound

WhyNot said:


> BTW, CB. Not sure what happened, woke up this morning with a bottle of chloroform on my nightstand and Fowler was no where to be found, truck still here but I noticed the cellar door is open.


Did your person feel violated in any way? Be careful she is a slippery eel.


----------



## City Bound

WhyNot said:


> Welll....that's good to know NOW after google goggled me in the completely wrong direction! Because the Indian dude at the "Tiger-Mart" has no clue where HE is at muchless being able to give anyone else directions.


There is an indian at the tiger mart now? dang what is becoming of rural texas. When i was there there was a chubby lady with a black shirt at tiger mart who did not know how to give me directions. the chubby kid in the green shirt is the local GPS. The kid at the feed store is clueless but he is good for a chat.


----------



## City Bound

newfieannie said:


> i thought we were supposed to put the whole acorn in water. i soaked a whole bunch for a couple months last year. never did soften. guess i could hit them with a hammer. i just use them in crafts. dip them in glue and silver and gold sprinkles etc.
> 
> stay away from my squirrell Zong. i walked into the consignment shop one day just brouseing as usually. this place is a mess. stuff all over the floor. only a path to walk through but i love it. usually i can be found on the floor. peering under benches and whatnot. found him under one . dusted him off ,found his cart and he fair begged me to take him home. ~Georgia.


That furry tail friend you have is cute and cool I think it would make a good friend to fowler's nome.

I cut the shell open with a knife. You only use the nut inside. the nuts are big in a lot of the acorns. I am soaking and soaking and there is an oil that is leaching its way out of the nut meat. Once it has been cleansed of the tanic acids it can be dried and made into flour.


----------



## newfieannie

well, that's good to know CB. there are tons here today. i have to go rake them up after they are finished falling. i tried this morning but got hit by the side of my eye and it turned into a bruise. i've got an expensive shed out there i hope doesn't get dented. it's downright dangerous with the wind blowing but means they will finish falling quicker. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound

newfie, the fresher the better. the longer they sit on the ground the more of a chance they will have grubs in them. The grubs are edible if you have the guts to eat them.


----------



## Fowler

City Bound said:


> haha. What? Are you serious?


Remember us sitting in the living room and the light went off but the fan was on...then the light came back on?..it was pretty spooky..LOL


----------



## Fowler

City Bound said:


> Did your person feel violated in any way? Be careful she is a slippery eel.



How do you guys I think make my living, by just playing on the internet all day?....LOL!!!


----------



## Fowler

City Bound said:


> That furry tail friend you have is cute and cool I think it would make a good friend to fowler's nome.


Gnome does not need an accomplice, I think he turned into a little chucky doll last night and chloroformed both of us...LOL I woke tied and gag in the cellar, it took forever to find me...LOL


----------



## WhyNot

City Bound said:


> Did your person feel violated in any way? Be careful she is a slippery eel.


You ain't kidding...especially when there is bacon grease around. 

CB, her bed is comfy, isn't it? Something about it just makes you want to get all nakey and comfy, huh?


----------



## doodlemom

Experimented a new way of dehydrating sweet bell peppers cut into 1/4 inch slices green in solar dehydrator (not blanched). Almost done the first day and overdone the next day. Like little dark green black dried up worms. Must have gotten real hot. Low and slow is best. Tested a little in a dish to see what happened. A bit of a carmelized flavor that I actually might prefer. Awesome failure lol.


----------



## Raven12

doodlemom said:


> Experimented a new way of dehydrating sweet bell peppers cut into 1/4 inch slices green in solar dehydrator (not blanched). Almost done the first day and overdone the next day. Like little dark green black dried up worms. Must have gotten real hot. Low and slow is best. Tested a little in a dish to see what happened. A bit of a carmelized flavor that I actually might prefer. Awesome failure lol.


Lol. You can never go wrong with peppers, Doodle. They are awesome.


----------



## Frenchy

WhyNot said:


> You ain't kidding...especially when there is bacon grease around.
> 
> CB, her bed is comfy, isn't it? Something about it just makes you want to get all nakey and comfy, huh?


_ :shocked: OMG!!! :hrm: hahahahahahahahahahaa Oh I see how things go there.. first ya get picked up at the get an go store by a biker chick then ya go back for a roll in the hay then that leads to beer chugging an bottle holding braziers next ya end up passing out and waking in a bed with a chloroform bottle next to it while being chaired up with a gnome an then y'all end up molesting the sheep while he is stuck in the fence ........ again OMG!! hahahahaa I am just so ----ed I missed the party _


----------



## elkhound

doodle....i smoked some tonight and now they are in dehydrator...bells,big red and jalapenos.


----------



## Raven12

elkhound said:


> doodle....i smoked some tonight and now they are in dehydrator...bells,big red and jalapenos.


Do you have a smoker?


----------



## elkhound

Raven12 said:


> Do you have a smoker?


yea..but you can do them on a grill too....with low heat and that smoker box thingy i showed yall awhile back.


----------



## Raven12

elkhound said:


> yea..but you can do them on a grill too....with low heat and that smoker box thingy i showed yall awhile back.


I'm drooling.


----------



## elkhound

Raven12 said:


> I'm drooling.


if you only knew what ya was missing....:happy2:


----------



## Raven12

elkhound said:


> if you only knew what ya was missing....:happy2:


I am going to pass out fantasizing about smoked/grilled veggies.


----------



## WhyNot

Frenchy said:


> I am just so ----ed I missed the party


You should be! You should be ---------------erd, because you were invited.:gaptooth:


----------



## elkhound

Raven12 said:


> I am going to pass out fantasizing about smoked/grilled veggies.


----------



## WhyNot

Gets a soft landing spot for Raven ready.


----------



## elkhound

box for gas grill...


----------



## Frenchy

_she passes out at the sight of hot long pieces of meat???_


----------



## elkhound

WhyNot said:


> Gets a soft landing spot for Raven ready.


i think shes done had a full body spasm.....lol


----------



## Raven12

Is that sausage? I don't eat a lot of sausage so don't laugh at me for asking.


----------



## Raven12

Yes, I am fanning myself.


----------



## elkhound

Raven12 said:


> Is that sausage? I don't eat a lot of sausage so don't laugh at me for asking.



deer bologna....i smoked it..so its something between bologna and summer sausage.its good with cheese and a cracker or a pickled egg.


----------



## Raven12

Deer bologna. Huh, that is something new. Sounds like it would taste great.


----------



## elkhound

Raven12 said:


> Yes, I am fanning myself.


----------



## elkhound

Raven12 said:


> Deer bologna. Huh, that is something new. Sounds like it would taste great.



be good on a cool rainy day of steelheading with a fire bilt for a break.


----------



## Raven12

I'm such a foodie nerd. Aren't the best times had in the kitchen with a group of people?


----------



## WhyNot

Best time in the kitchen is when you are washing dishes and he comes up behind you...and your hands are all soapy and then you can't move because he pins you to the sink and then..... oh...yeah...that's right...we can't go there here.


----------



## elkhound

Raven12 said:


> I'm such a foodie nerd. Aren't the best times had in the kitchen with a group of people?



not when steelies are running


----------



## Raven12

WhyNot said:


> Best time in the kitchen is when you are washing dishes and he comes up behind you...and your hands are all soapy and then you can't move because he pins you to the sink and then..... oh...yeah...that's right...we can't go there here.


Yes, please don't go there. I will need a cold shower.


----------



## elkhound

Raven12 said:


> I'm such a foodie nerd. Aren't the best times had in the kitchen with a group of people?



dump spices on










stir the chunk meat up.its easier tham mixing after grinding.










grind


----------



## Raven12

I'm hungry. Midnight munchies. Oh, well. I need to get to bed.


----------



## Raven12

What spices do you use on the deer meat? On rare occasions I pick up some bison meat. I am curious as to what you use.


----------



## elkhound

Raven12 said:


> What spices do you use on the deer meat? On rare occasions I pick up some bison meat. I am curious as to what you use.



this was a spice kit i had in storage so i dont know exactly.....but you cant go wrong with seasoning salt and garlic...black pepper etc.

i will soon be having smoked pepper powder from assorted peppers.


----------



## WhyNot

I bet I am the only one that is curious as to how elkhound just "happens" to have closeup shots of absolutely everything he does...are you sure you aren't currently being filmed in a documenary? Would you even tell us if you were or make us buy it when it comes out on DVD?


----------



## elkhound

WhyNot said:


> I bet I am the only one that is curious as to how elkhound just "happens" to have closeup shots of absolutely everything he does...are you sure you aren't currently being filmed in a documenary? Would you even tell us if you were or make us buy it when it comes out on DVD?



ok heres the story......once upon a time i was a hardcore adventurer....i started out when i was 18 years old.bought a truck and went to canada.i knew a fella that use to do alot of wilderness stuff and he documented the things he done.well a few years go by and i didnt take a lot of pics and i would tell someone that asked about an adventure....at times i got blank stares...like i was lieing or something...lol...so when i went west i kept a cemera with me...think 35mm...i spent a fortune on cameras cause i busted them up even in padded day packs.not mention film development...i didnt go digital til early 2000's.i never looked back......click..click..click..click....no film to develope.

i have had several ask about a book....maybe one day...but if i do i want pictures to back up the story....ya know....i also thought it was cool how dick prenookee took film....i have a couple movie cameras but i just dont feel comfortable being on camera....cause i am just a big ol lug.

so short answer...i can back up my bullcrap stories with pictures....yall havent seen or heard a fraction of it all.

people,places and life...when i get old i wanna surround myself with pictures of a life that was lived and worth living.i just need a person to share whats left of the adventure with so we both can laugh about the time we......done this or done that together.

read my sig line....i really mean what it says.

i am a shutter bug,picture whore,whatever ya call it.....lol


----------



## WhyNot

elkhound said:


> read my sig line....i really mean what it says.


Oh I have read your sig line. A couple times. I have no doubt you mean what it says or live by what it says or whatever. No doubt. None at all.

But you know, I am an anal, uptight, think-highly-of-herself type... I am one of those picky types that just cannot not say something about something...you know.

So................."delibertly" isn't a word.

I'm just sayin. But I'm picking up what you've been laying down. Seriously.


----------



## elkhound

see i am so dumb i cant even tell when i word spelled wrong...lol....i cant spell a word same way twice at times...theres a glich in my brain...so if i correct delibertly to deliberately you would feel better.....lol

for the record i copied and paste that sig line....lol...but like i said my mind reads the word...well its correct...lol


p.s. you shortned ya reply up....why why..lol..i was confused with what ya wrote....ya got to keep it simple with me....lol


----------



## elkhound

......


----------



## WhyNot

elkhound said:


> p.s. you shortned ya reply up....why why..lol..i was confused with what ya wrote....ya got to keep it simple with me....lol


See what happens? I shortened it up to keep it simple. And screwed up the simple.

It's okay, you aren't the only very intelligent person who did not notice the misspelling. I been holding my tongue for a while about it, mostly because I've been practicing convincing myself that those things don't matter....and also that at the same time I'm freaking out about another person's misspellings, realizing it's only a matter of time before they see my own...in the very same post I recommend correction in.

But, yes, you are right...it's time for bed. LOL Nite!


----------



## elkhound

ok ms.dictionary.....a.k.a, spellin nazi queen.....

i fixed it.....:bow:


:hair:icecream::croc::happy2:


look yall she said very intelligent and directed that towards me......me and that word dont go together.....you know what..i just figured out these red lines under these typed words if you right click it fixes errors....all this time i coulda been looking smarter instead of the dumb hick i a is....lol


----------



## WhyNot

:kiss:


----------



## City Bound

WhyNot said:


> You ain't kidding...especially when there is bacon grease around.
> 
> CB, her bed is comfy, isn't it? Something about it just makes you want to get all nakey and comfy, huh?


Which bed?


----------



## City Bound

Fowler said:


> Remember us sitting in the living room and the light went off but the fan was on...then the light came back on?..it was pretty spooky..LOL


I remember that. maybe there is a graveyard on the property.


----------



## City Bound

Fowler said:


> How do you guys I think make my living, by just playing on the internet all day?....LOL!!!


Well, after i got lost looking for the bathroom at your place and found myself in a strange room in your house with whips, chains, black lights, strobe lights, and multiple web cams mounted to the walls and ceiling in various locations in the room.....I thought you might of been running an internet based cottage industry, so to speak.

What me know dough? Knot mooch.


----------



## Fowler

Frenchy said:


> _ :shocked: OMG!!! :hrm: hahahahahahahahahahaa Oh I see how things go there.. first ya get picked up at the get an go store by a biker chick then ya go back for a roll in the hay then that leads to beer chugging an bottle holding braziers next ya end up passing out and waking in a bed with a chloroform bottle next to it while being chaired up with a gnome an then y'all end up molesting the sheep while he is stuck in the fence ........ again OMG!! hahahahaa I am just so ----ed I missed the party _


ROTFLMRO!!!!! Hey what happens in Texas is supposed to stay in Texas....LOL!!!

Besides that's really the only way to molest a sheep you know....LOL!!!


----------



## Fowler

City Bound said:


> Well, after i got lost looking for the bathroom at your place and found myself in a strange room in your house with whips, chains, black lights, strobe lights, and multiple web cams mounted to the walls and ceiling in various locations in the room.....I thought you might of been running an internet based cottage industry, so to speak.
> 
> What me know dough? Knot mooch.



I didnt hear you complaining.....but then again you did have a ball gag in your mouth......LOL!!


----------



## City Bound

making Kompot for the first time. Kompot with a K is different then compot with a c. Kompot with a K is a drink. Good stuff. You can make it from fresh or dried fruit. Making it from dried fruit makes it darker in color but it still tastes very good. In eastern europe the people dry the fruits when in season then use the dried fruits to make kompot and other foods all winter long. There is a kompot from dried apples that tastes very good with cloves in it. I am excited, this seems like a really easy and enjoyable way to use preserved foods all winter.

Kompot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Apple & Cranberry Kompot Recipe | My Homemade Food Recipes & Tips @EnjoyYourCooking.com


----------



## Raven12

CB, do you have any links for tea mixes? I would like to start brewing my own but don't know where to start.


----------



## elkhound

heres a place has lots of extracts if that helps

Spices by Spice Barn


----------



## Raven12

Thank you, sweetie.


----------



## elkhound

heres another place folks here on ht order from.

Bulk organic herbs, spices & essential oils from Mountain Rose Herbs


----------



## Raven12

I have really been getting into herbs lately. I want to have fresh ones available as much as possible. One of my experiments is to see what I can grow inside. I am also trying to learn more about their medicinal value. I asked CB about the tea because I thought I read one of his posts where he brewed his own.

Perennials, including the herbs, are another big interest. I want to keep it all going instead of rebooting year after year.


----------



## newfieannie

nothing like your own herbs and edible flowers. parsley,thyme.mint,sage,oregano etc. the first herb i had was lemon thyme. i have it all through my rock garden now. just love to rub my hands over it as i pass. good in tea, cookies etc. i guess this was my husband's favorite herb. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound

Raven12 this is what i bought...its got a special price right now too

Grow Your Own Tea - Tea Herb Garden Seeds - MyPatriotSupply.com


----------



## City Bound

Raven, i brew my own hot and cold teas from my own herbs and from store bought herbs. Elk recomended mountain rose herb, they are good.

Kombot is fruit drink. I simmered apples and currants with cinnimon and honey for 20 min then let it cool. If you make it with dried fruits you can start with apple rings, raisons, and some other dried fruit and rehydrate them then add some cinnimon, clove, a good amount of water, and honey or sugar and simmer for 20 minutes. take it off the heat and let is cool naturally. the slow cooling is important for the flavor, it fuses and awakens the flavors like steeping does with brewing tea.

i am drinking my first attempt at kompot and it is good.


----------



## Raven12

City Bound said:


> Raven, i brew my own hot and cold teas from my own herbs and from store bought herbs. Elk recomended mountain rose herb, they are good.
> 
> Kombot is fruit drink. I simmered apples and currants with cinnimon and honey for 20 min then let it cool. If you make it with dried fruits you can start with apple rings, raisons, and some other dried fruit and rehydrate them then add some cinnimon, clove, a good amount of water, and honey or sugar and simmer for 20 minutes. take it off the heat and let is cool naturally. the slow cooling is important for the flavor, it fuses and awakens the flavors like steeping does with brewing tea.
> 
> i am drinking my first attempt at kompot and it is good.



Ooooo I have got to try that with apples this weekend! The temps are supposed to be chilly. Please post any other similar concoctions you come up with in the future.


----------



## City Bound

raven, i like to brew mint and stevia tea. Stevia sweetens it up. ice chamamile tea, ice rose hip tea, iced roasted barley tea, thyme tea, sage tea, ice black tea with soy milk added to it, are all good. I just picked up some really good quality licorice and I am going to try to make that into an ice tea.

Ginger and honey tea is good for a cold with congestion. Garlic and honey tea is good when I am getting really sick. Hot licerice tea is good for when i get a sore throat and for clearing my lungs. Warm water with apple cider in it is a good tea for a cold also. Dandelion tea and nettle tea are good for vits and minerals.


----------



## newfieannie

went over to SA to find a book for tonight and dropped into no frills. they had evaporated milk on for 1dollar. must be 10 years since i've seen it that low. the limit was 48 but i couldn't find a cart so i only got a dozen.i think i'll go over tomorrow and get the rest. only 2 blocks.

i grew up on that stuff and always have it on hand. i bought a dozen yesterday at wallmart and thought 133 was a good buy. usually 190 last couple years. i think i'll check nofrills every friday. really good buys and the sign says they can't be beat. "i can't believe it's not butter" was also 1 dollar. some people think it's not fit to eat but i really like it and i'm still going strong. i couldn't find anywhere to put the cans so i rolled them under the sofa. still haven't packed away the cans i brought home yesterday.i have a path over to my computer. i dont mind though. at least the food is in the house. ~Georgia,


----------



## elkhound

raven if your getting into this you need to get yourself a couple of tea balls...for lose leaf stuff


----------



## City Bound

Raven12 said:


> Ooooo I have got to try that with apples this weekend! The temps are supposed to be chilly. Please post any other similar concoctions you come up with in the future.


I did not invent this, it is a very old eastern europian tradition.

Raven buying herbs can get expensive. Growing your own is more economical. Perenials like sage, thyme, chives, and mints are a good start.


----------



## Raven12

Elk, I will have to do that. I have a really old traditional English tea pot that is an heirloom so I will have to buy another.

CB, I have started growing the kitchen herbs, including mint, but need to pick up seeds for the others.


----------



## newfieannie

that's true and some of that stuff you only have to set once like parsley,mint(apple mint is wonderful) sage,oregano,thyme,lovage.comprey,borage etc. i make mint jelly and put a bunch of different mints like spearmint,pineapple,apple etc. i also use apple mint as a garnish for my sweets and sweet sandwiches.parsley for the savories etc.i candy the borage flowers and use them on my cakes. they are such a lovely pale blue. ~Georgia


----------



## barnyardgal

Been making more rabbits cages-babys due Sept.22nd-

guys delivered my winters wood-now if it was all stacked & covered-

had to mow grass last week,first time all summer!been getting rain,my pumpkins need it!! ha..ha..


----------



## newfieannie

yes, it's good to get yourself a couple of teaballs. dont need anything fancy. the one on the left is a better one with a bit of silverplated stuff and pearls but that's just the stuff i go for. you could probably get them at your wallmart. i can't but you might. i notice they have more items in the US than we do. i got the one on the right at stokes. i've got some antique ones from GM somewhere but can't find them at the moment. ~Georgia


----------



## City Bound

I like the cup shaped screens that you sit inside the cut and they hold the tea. i do not know what you call them


----------



## tambo

I got the tree off the old pen and the new pen put up. I tried pulling the tree off with the tractor but couldn't do it without tearing up a bunch of stuff. All I have is a battery powered chain saw. I cut up a bunch of limbs with that until I got it in a bind and the chain came off. Worked on the saw for a while.That was a pain in the backside. I cut a bunch of it up with the zaw saw too. I had to work on the tractor too. I had a hose leaking antifreeze so just had to tighten a hose clamp. So I guess tomorrow will be clean up day.


----------



## Raven12

I took 3 pepper plants from the garden and put them in pots. This is the blog that I was reading. 
Low Cost Vegetable Garden: Vertical Hugelkultur eliminates wilt

Now watch. Because I posted this all my plants will die. Lol.


----------



## tambo

Dixie's new pen.









Damaged pen










Tree










Bread


----------



## City Bound

I am eating some of the pickles I made with my sister inlaw's mother's recipe. They came out pretty good. I did quick pickles which takes five days to be done. Some of the cucs need more time to seep in the flavors, but they are good. 

Smoked ham and pickles for breakfast...mmm


----------



## Raeven

Picked a couple bucketloads of blackberries today -- it's a banner year. Kept up with the green beans... cherry tomatoes are finally coming in, too. Made a second batch of black cap raspberry jam. Baked a plum cobbler.

Fixed the automatic waterer for the hens, repotted my geraniums, killed many tin cans.

What a perfect fall day!


----------



## newfieannie

i haven't done a thing for about 4 days since i bruised my whole body falling in the rock garden. everything is building up. grass is coming to meet me,tomatoes need to be gathered,recycle day is tomorrow. things need to be seperated and put curbside, carrots weeded etc ,etc, i'm hoping to be on the go later today though. i need a man even if i have to rent one. i should start a business "rent a man" should be lots of takers. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound

be careful lady


----------



## Tommyice

newfieannie said:


> i haven't done a thing for about 4 days since i bruised my whole body falling in the rock garden. everything is building up. grass is coming to meet me,tomatoes need to be gathered,recycle day is tomorrow. things need to be seperated and put curbside, carrots weeded etc ,etc, i'm hoping to be on the go later today though. i need a man even if i have to rent one. i should start a business "rent a man" should be lots of takers. ~Georgia.


Georgia there's a handyman around here that has painted on the side of his truck "Rent a Husband." Maybe not such a bad idea?


----------



## foxfiredidit

Trailered up the tractor, bush-hog, and disc yesterday. Going to the big woods to cut, break and plant the winter forage for deer and turkey. Six acres of wheat, rye, oats, clover and a few more clay peas mixed on each one acre plot. Three miles of roads to trim and cut the grass on. Ground blinds to put in order and some break time to look for Indian rocks and pottery along the creeks. I broke up the kitchen garden for turnips and onions. The weather is turning slowly as usual, but it is turning for sure. No fall, just less humidity but that is a good thing and just as welcome. 

Recently tried the canning of some chicken and broth. That turned out very good, maybe even better than the venison I did last year. Some folks have a natural aversion to home canned meat. I did as well, but that is slowly changing as I got to cooking some of it. Not quite as distasteful as it looks which, at first glance is much like (an old science experiment) a frog in a jar of formaldehyde...if you've ever done that. Canning and dehydrating are adventures for me of which part two is always learning the best way to prepare it once you have it safely stored away. Still working on that part. 

Newfiannie, hope you get to feeling better and you get some help with those chores. I have fallen out of the canoe and washed downstream through a "rock garden" which is no fun. Takes a few days to recoup for sure.

Tambo, nice job on the dog pen. She has a lovely name. 

Rae, gimme some of them black-berries... and what is blackcap raspberry jam?


----------



## Guest

Raeven said:


> Picked a couple bucketloads of blackberries today -- it's a banner year. Kept up with the green beans... cherry tomatoes are finally coming in, too. Made a second batch of black cap raspberry jam. Baked a plum cobbler.
> 
> Fixed the automatic waterer for the hens, repotted my geraniums, killed many tin cans.
> 
> What a perfect fall day!


Several years ago, at this time of year, I read a post very similar to this one in a different gardening forum. I was determined to get some of those late summer plums, so I googled all night long. Never could find any. Now that you mention blackberries, I finally realize that it's the weather. My plums were ripening in May and June, and done shortly after the middle of June, Blackberries in June and early July, I think.


----------



## Raeven

foxfiredidit said:


> Trailered up the tractor, bush-hog, and disc yesterday. Going to the big woods to cut, break and plant the winter forage for deer and turkey. Six acres of wheat, rye, oats, clover and a few more clay peas mixed on each one acre plot. Three miles of roads to trim and cut the grass on. Ground blinds to put in order and some break time to look for Indian rocks and pottery along the creeks. I broke up the kitchen garden for turnips and onions. The weather is turning slowly as usual, but it is turning for sure. No fall, just less humidity but that is a good thing and just as welcome.


Good grief, you're busy! More time for Indian rocks and pottery, is what I say! 



foxfiredidit said:


> Recently tried the canning of some chicken and broth. That turned out very good, maybe even better than the venison I did last year. Some folks have a natural aversion to home canned meat. I did as well, but that is slowly changing as I got to cooking some of it. Not quite as distasteful as it looks which, at first glance is much like (an old science experiment) a frog in a jar of formaldehyde...if you've ever done that. Canning and dehydrating are adventures for me of which part two is always learning the best way to prepare it once you have it safely stored away. Still working on that part.


I've always thought both techniques are great to know, so I got real comfortable with pressure canning and dehydrating. But truthfully, I'll use my freezers for meats until the electricity runs out. Although I admit to a sub rosa nervousness whenever half a beef is first put away. I'll be canning my tuches off if the electricity goes at that time. Science experiments notwithstanding. What recipes do you like for your chicken, fox?



foxfiredidit said:


> Rae, gimme some of them black-berries... and what is blackcap raspberry jam?


LOL, I'm kinda stingy with my blackberries... you can fight me for 'em, though. 

Here's a quick overview of black cap raspberries: Rubus occidentalis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Blackcap Raspberries Â« Small Farmers' Project

They grow wild along my creeks and I always load up on them as they ripen -- a labor of love, since they ripen like 1 berry per cluster at a time. So I go out, pick a cup, freeze, then go out the next day, pick a cup, freeze... and like that. When I have enough, I make jam -- because nothing brings out their qualities better. Imagine the best raspberry jam you ever had, then add a spoonful of honey. And they're so healthful! I adore them!


----------



## Raeven

zong said:


> Several years ago, at this time of year, I read a post very similar to this one in a different gardening forum. I was determined to get some of those late summer plums, so I googled all night long. Never could find any. Now that you mention blackberries, I finally realize that it's the weather. My plums were ripening in May and June, and done shortly after the middle of June, Blackberries in June and early July, I think.


Ahhh, zong, you have no idea how jealous I was of your ripening plums and berries back in June and July! And yes, now it's our turn. Harvesting tomatoes, corn, peppers and squash in October is common where I am. My corn is JUST tassling out. We had a very cool spring and I planted warm weather crops later even than usual. We're supposed to be starting another warm (for us) spell, so that will help ripen things up. I'm ready!!


----------



## MoonRiver

Ever have one of those days when you work like heck and at the end of the day you've got nothing to show for it?

Today was 2 steps forward and 2 steps back. Repeat all day long.

Plus I found an almost dead possum in my garage. I went to the hardware store and when I got back it was laying on the garage floor just staring up at me. Within an hour it had died. Picked him up with the pitchfork and threw him in the woods.


----------



## City Bound

MoonRiver said:


> Ever have one of those days when you work like heck and at the end of the day you've got nothing to show for it?QUOTE]
> 
> yes, almost every day is like that for me. I have to find ways to cheer myself up and to encourage myself.


----------



## haypoint

Started the month off by getting my oats harvested. Used a rare antique 1955 self-propelled combine. It did a nice job without breakdown. That is, after several days getting it to run. Harvested about 20 acres and put al the oats in white 50 pound bags. Took a ton to the feed mill to seperate out the small oats and any weed seeds so I will have plenty for seed next spring.
Leveled out the gravel inside my barn foundation. Laid some concrete blocks for the ground level of the barn. Watered a couple hundred potted daylillies. Hope to use them in landscaping when the house is built.
Hitched up my dapple gray mare and went for a 6 mile trot/walk with the forecart. Trees are starting to turn color.I like the sound of hooves on the blacktop.
Then back to work. The second weekend, I trimmed hooves on my Percheron weanling for the first time. He held his feet up pretty good for a baby. He is about 14 hands tall. Plus trimmed hooves on a friend's horses. Got my trailer loaded with cedar posts to take to my farm next weekend. I have about 30 gallons of grapes that are ripe aand my friend with the juicer isn't able to do it this year.
Baked an apple pie. Used three varieties of apples and brown sugar. whipped an egg white to coat the top crust and sprinkled it wwith white sugar. Turned out real good.
Going to a farm auction on Saturday and then head up to the farm.


----------



## Laura

It's that time of year of the last of warm dry weather. Time to get everything done before the rainy season gets here on top of the last of the harvest.

The logging is done, all but the pulp logs, firewood, clean-up and reclamation. I have to get the ditches and hillside stabilized before the rains come. Hayeed bailed up his barn scrapings for me, lots of seed in it, plus I bought 200 pounds of pasture seed that's been sitting in the backseat of my car. I have blueberries to plant, and bamboo for the more precarious areas. I have about 20 evergreen huckleberry seedlings to bring over from Hayseed's farm. 

Logger Boy got his business launched. We had a rough start and I had to put the bulls on him. We are friends now, I earned his respect. I lined him up with prime contracts, protected him from neighbors who terrorized him and wanted a bite out of his bond, and set choker when his squirrel bud flaked. I fed him raspberry cobbler. PrairieMan has taken him under his wing and will mentor him in business and character. Logger Boy is a hard worker and one of the best fallers I've encountered. He still struggles to be a man.

I still need to paint the well house and get my house ready for winter. 

I'm hauling hay from a different farm. I'm helping Hayseed market his beef so I can go back to his hay, but I'm happy with the new arrangement.

Harvest, harvest, harvest! Hardly any time for fishing!


----------



## Terri

The kids and I scattered the grass seed and the straw: the electric company has been out of our yard for weeks but it was too hot and dry to start grass seed at that time. I have some grass seed left over that i will use on the thin spots in my front yard. 

The kids also marked out a bed for peonies, and I have ordered 8. I ordered one of every color the nursery had, excepting for pale pink. I never did like a flower that could not decide between pink and white! I did order one plant that had a bright pink flower.

I did not get the bush string beans planted and now it is too late in the year. But, tomorrow I hope to get the land prepared for radishes. Fall radishes are better than spring radishes, and I use them foliage and all. But, first, I have to do something about the grass trying to take over that raised bed!


----------



## newfieannie

brought back a few grapes from Drogera this morning. the vines are loaded. i dont know the name of these but they have been growing on my place for many years since my husband and i planted them. they are not quite ripe yet but not much longer. they get to be a greenish yellow or a yellowish green? anyway they are very sweet. i dont eat grapes but i do drink wine so i might try that when they ripen. these are for fall decorating. i have a apple basket on the deck with some in. this must be a great year for grapes,blueberries,blackcurrants etc. i have not grown blue ones but i might do that next year since they grow easily for me. ~Georgia.


----------



## maverickxxx

Well the engine for the wood splitter I think died. Gave me exscuse to upgrade from the old old briggs n Stratton 11 hp that I had gotten off an old snapper lawn mower someone gave me. I upgraded to a at least twenty something year 18 hp Kawasaki that was outta my grandfathers john Deere lawn mower that I used to use to mow his pasture an lawn. I had upgraded it the woodplitter over the winter from a 3 hp electric an regular wood splitter pump. The pump I put on was a pump from some peice of equipment that someone gave me as well. The pump was a little big for old motor but I think they are more even now. So with new engine upgrade I'm making some other upgrades I'm adding a radiator for cooling the hydraulic fluid the radiator also has the secondary cooler in the bottom for transmission lines so I'm going to hook engine oil in that one for extra cooling of oil. I'm going to add a fan on radiator but not right away. Im putting one of the pulleys back on that shaft as well for running a second hydraulic pump that will run the conveyer at a later time with quick coupler lines. I'm also adding some extra steel to splitting deck an exstending it out some to get wood farther away from me. This will get me threw the winter when I start my procsser build. Oh I'm also adding a vertical splitter on this one I'm wrkning on. I love inventing an figure things out


----------



## foxfiredidit

Bush-hogging and plowing for the last two days. Looks like its going to be a couple more to complete the food plots. Hoping to get them all done by Saturday p.m. if it doesn't rain like this afternoon. Thats okay though, I needed a break.


----------



## Raeven

I been doggin' it. Bad, bad Rae.

There is weeding to be done in the garden... a fridge full of green beans to can. Apples have started coming in fast -- pie filling to can, dehydrating to do. That dang Bartlett pear tree is going to drop all its fruit in one go any day. Goat and sow look ready to pop. My luck, they'll birth on the same day (with pea fowl parading around for extra fun).

And what have I been doing? Playing..

Tsk.


----------



## City Bound

looks like my acorn experiement is turning out bad. I am going to have to redue it another time.


----------



## sherry in Maine

Yesterday, picked apples at a local apple picking place.

Went to a winery in Bar Harbor, came home with current apple fruit wine (since I'm making my own fruit wine, I feel the need to drink every other fruit I see)

Went to a little place in Bar Harbor called Geddy's.

Went to all of these places with a friend who is feeling depressed because she's divorcing her partner. They are gay.
So, I always notice if I happen to go places with the one or the other, that I seem to be 'Gay By Association' . . . .
I dont care, I think it's funny. My friends each need a little bit of distraction and fun.
I always hear someone say 'tee hee, those ladies are gay couple! How cute!'
Yesterday at the winery, the cashier (young man) said, 'so, can I wrap these purchases up together?'
When I used to hang with folks of different races, no one ever thought I was 'black' by association, or 'korean' or 'hispanic' by association, although when I hung with a deaf friend, (and also would sign with my non verbal daughter) I was considered 'deaf by association.' (People would walk up to me, and position their mouths close to my eyes, and talk loudly, enunciate clearly)
Not complaining, I had a nice day with her.
It's interesting to see how folks react to different situations.
(yes, I know that obviously, I'm caucasion, I was just funnin')


----------



## City Bound

sherry, I was talking with a wine maker at the 14th street green market and he was telling me that he freezes his apple cider before fermenting it. What he does is freeze it and the water in the juice ices and that way he can seperate the water from the juice by scooping out the ice. The apple wine he made was sooooooo sweet and good.

yankee mag had an article about the same process being introduced to the maple syrup making process in new england. They freeze the sap to seperate the water and by doing so they reduce the time and the fuel it takes to reduce the sap into syrup. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## sherry in Maine

Hey CB, yes the guy at Shalom winery does that freezing thing, I think. I dont know about the place we went to yesterday.
That is a cool thing about sap boiling, it does make sense.


----------



## City Bound

I think it makes sense also sherry. I hear that the amount of wood and other fuels they have to make syrup is very wasteful. I think the article said that they could use half the amount of fuel by taking some of the water out.


----------



## City Bound

chomping on some apples from the tree in the yard. The ugler apples taste better.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Baled hay over the weekend, not a good harvest but enough to get through Winter in good shape. We've had enough rain that the pastures actually still have some forage.


----------



## Raeven

That product that results from freezing grapes on the vine and then making wine is called ice wine. Canada makes some amazing ice wine -- so do colder regions here in the US.

Here in Oregon, I know of a winery nearby that makes it by freezing their grapes artificially. Because the process is not natural, the winery here calls its product vin glacÃ© -- which of course means ice wine in French.


----------



## newfieannie

i like ice wine. i was planning one year to make the artificial stuff. gathered my grapes and had a large freezer full. went away for awhile and the power went out ~Georgia.


----------



## Echoesechos

I canned 9 pints of applesauce last night. Some of the pears are getting close to ripe. Might start drying some of those Tuesday. Days off are getting extra busy now. So heres hoping no fires or?? during my days off (Tuesday & Wednesday). I ordered 20 lbs of Roma maters for pickup on Wednesday. Haven't heard if they are in and really want to know before I drive 50 miles to pick them up.... 1 load of firewood delivered that needs put away.... Sheesh, I need more time LOL.

Have some date prunes (the best there is) to make prune butter ready to start tonight. YUMMY!


----------



## newfieannie

something i've never made is prune butter. often thought about it .love prunes. you would likely have to be careful not to eat too much at one time though. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

newfieannie said:


> something i've never made is prune butter. often thought about it .love prunes. you would likely have to be careful not to eat too much at one time though. ~Georgia.


Ya' reckon'?


----------



## newfieannie

supper tonight was breaded baked fresh haddock with creamy mashed potatoes and lemon butter. for dessert i made an apricot upside down cake . the thyme,parsley,carotts and potatoes i grew myself. the rest i can't take credit for. i was so anxious to get at it i didn't even bother with a tablecloth. it was so good it was sinful! i'll get out in a bit and move a few rocks around.~Georgia.


----------



## maverickxxx

Well wood splitter wrked awesome today it's a monster now n runs so much quieter. I was very happy with results. It took a little longer than I wanted to put back together as I had to do some unexpected fabraction n ran outta oxygen for torches. Now I'm extremely confident for building a wood processor.


----------



## Txrider

Still getting the moved in house in shape. Got 300 ft of water pipe and conduit trenched and buried, got the front gate fixed and opening and closing right. So much to do getting this place in shape. But the 100+ degree heat is broken, first day of fall is about here and I can really get to work now that it'll be a bit cooler.


----------



## Raeven

Got a green fiber optic front sight installed on my .22 and can FINALLY shoot accurately without reading glasses -- because I can actually see the front sight without wearing them now!! It also means I can see my targets much better, because the reading glasses screwed up my distance vision.

Waaaahhhh-hhhhoooooo!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## maverickxxx

I finally got to wrk on putting my skid steer engine back together n back in the machine. I got at least 90% of it completed today. I'll finsh the rest tommrow I got few more connections some engine mounts to tighten fill it with oil prime it bleed air out n it should go. First real rain day I've had all summer. I'll get that outta shop n finsh putting up some shelving n put rest of my stuff away n clean up some of my messes in there.then fix transmission on wheeler.


----------



## tambo

Raeven said:


> Got a green fiber optic front sight installed on my .22 and can FINALLY shoot accurately without reading glasses -- because I can actually see the front sight without wearing them now!! It also means I can see my targets much better, because the reading glasses screwed up my distance vision.
> 
> Waaaahhhh-hhhhoooooo!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


What kinda 22 do you have? Rifle or pistol?


----------



## Raeven

tambo said:


> What kinda 22 do you have? Rifle or pistol?


I have both, but this particular gun is a rifle. Just your basic Ruger 10/22 Sporter: RugerÂ® 10/22Â® Sporter Autoloading Rifle Models

I played with a few different ones before settling on the Ruger... like it because it's easily modified, easy to obtain replacement parts and easy to work on. Not horribly expensive and perfect for someone like me who just plinks. Not looking to win any competitions -- just dispatch varmints and tin cans.


----------



## foxfiredidit

I like my red-dot scope a lot because of the same reasons Rae, but I keep forgetting to turn it off and it ran out of oil.


----------



## Raeven

foxfiredidit said:


> I like my red-dot scope a lot because of the same reasons Rae, but I keep forgetting to turn it off and it ran out of oil.


LOL, someone suggested a red dot scope to me, too... I ran out of money for visual aid devices.


----------



## maverickxxx

I prolly woulda got skid steer started today if I rembered to plug wiring harness for engine. I tried n tried used the little amount of either I had up by the time I realized. So should go first thing in morning. I had to get back early for baby today


----------



## tambo

Raeven said:


> I have both, but this particular gun is a rifle. Just your basic Ruger 10/22 Sporter: RugerÂ® 10/22Â® Sporter Autoloading Rifle Models
> 
> I played with a few different ones before settling on the Ruger... like it because it's easily modified, easy to obtain replacement parts and easy to work on. Not horribly expensive and perfect for someone like me who just plinks. Not looking to win any competitions -- just dispatch varmints and tin cans.


Nice!! I wished I had bought a 10/22. I had a Glenfield 60. I sold it for a Remington Speed Master. I like it but I like the 10/22 the best.


----------



## Raeven

tambo... thanks.  They're so ubiquitous, I'm sure you could find a great deal on a used one. A friend of mine has a lovely one and he paid about $100 less for it than I paid for mine. His is a carbine type, in black synthetic. I like the trigger pull on that one better but not enough to modify mine. 

I also have a Winchester 190 of my granddad's, nothing special, but I love the accuracy of it. Plus I learned how to shoot on that silly old gun, so it will always be a favorite. I'm thinking about putting a fiber optic front sight on that one, too -- but I kind of hate to change anything about it.


----------



## maverickxxx

Well next machine in shop is my Kubota tractor I gotta get some missing pieces that were missing when I bought it. 3750 4 wheel drive that only needs the missing peices an needed some welding on the rims where they rotted a little.


----------



## City Bound

I found some scarlet runner beans going to seed on a fence. Took a pod from the fence ( anything past the fence line that hangs in public property can be picked by the public). I was impressed with how large the beans were. Nice and chunky they were and good for a hardy meal I would think. they are very popular with gardeners in England.

Any of you folks grow scarlet runner beans?


----------



## wyld thang

I think I will bury this here...

On my walk today down to the beach I saw this log with roots that made a hole, and I thought maybe there is a nice photo shot through that hole, hm
so you can see why I'm manic today...


----------



## WhyNot

Lmao!


----------



## elkhound

hmmmm....looks like sitka spruce to me.....nice root wad ya found there.....:gaptooth:


----------



## newfieannie

City Bound said:


> I found some scarlet runner beans going to seed on a fence. Took a pod from the fence ( anything past the fence line that hangs in public property can be picked by the public). I was impressed with how large the beans were. Nice and chunky they were and good for a hardy meal I would think. they are very popular with gardeners in England.
> 
> Any of you folks grow scarlet runner beans?


yes ,i grow them all over my fence up the driveway. it was lovely this year but i dont think i got a picture of it. i'll check. i dont eat them. i dont like those kind of beans.i did bottle them for my husband. i do save all the seeds for planting in the spring. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

reminds me of the root my husband lugged around the flea market on his back for hours for me one day. mostly grumbling about "a fool and his money is soon parted" it was a lovely piece though and he varnished it and put it in the rock garden. bless his heart . i'll never forget all the trials i put him through. Georgia.


----------



## sustainabilly

wyld thang said:


> I think I will bury this here...
> 
> On my walk today down to the beach I saw this log with roots that made a hole, and I thought maybe there is a nice photo shot through that hole, hm
> so you can see why I'm manic today...QUOTE]
> 
> (Pic deleted, this reply only. Just doing my part to save bandwidth.)
> 
> Every time I chastise myself for maybe logging in too much and shirking my chores, something like the pic above gets posted. Scroll up. It's worth it.WT you're nuts...but in a good way.:banana: That's hilarious! Those who say God doesn't have a sense of humor would have a (hard) time with that one.
> 
> Seems like there's a joke, or 40, in there someplace. Or maybe a country song. A combination of your pic and your mood? Maybe something like "Moaning Wood" ...or bemoaning?
> 
> Course, for those so inclined, there's probably a way to tie in something to do with Corn Hole Tournaments. They seem to be a craze in these parts nowadays. Where do they get these names?:runforhills:


----------



## Guest

Ate the rest of the donuts from last night with a pot of coffee. Sold and loaded up a tractor and a 2 bottom plow. Picked and shelled a nice mess of butterbeans. Sliced and froze a whole lot of bell peppers, I mean a whole lot. Bottled 114 bottles of beer, I'm all set for a while. Cleaned and put away my beer making stuff. Made a day's pay. and it's 10:30. Time to get back to planting onions.


----------



## ldc

CB, I used to grow scarlet runner beans, both in NJ and here. I liked them, thought they were very worthwhile, don't know why I stopped. Oh, lost the fence to grow them on!


----------



## City Bound

Cool LDC. Maybe you could grow them up a trellis.


----------



## Guest

I'm reckoning a couple quarts of puffball soup and a couple fried sweet potato pies for dinner and supper both.


----------



## Raeven

We're finally getting some moisture again. A little rain yesterday, fog and mist this morning.

The boletes should be out any minute.


----------



## tambo

I made it thru the 11 day work week. It was suppose to be 12 days but I cried uncle yesterday so I could have a three day weekend. In the mean time I got a nice fat check, I got the brakes on my truck fixed and may have 50 acres close to the house to hunt. On the negative side my house is a wreck, my yard is way pass needing mowing and I'm tired. No rest for the weary.


----------



## sustainabilly

Kinda been avoiding posting on this thread. Seems like whatever I've been trying to accomplish lately pales in comparison to what alot of others have been up to. Humbling 

Been mowing, hoeing, drying herbs; not to mention the usual house chores, and doing car repairs. One needed brakes and the other needed a new pwr. st. pump. Seems like lately I've been running into repairs that need a tool I'll only use once in a long time. Aggravating! Not worth it to buy 'em if you can't justify the cost. Lucky thing there's Advance Auto for tool rental. 

Got my cover crop seeded and weeds killed. I hate to spray, but currently I've got no other choice. This wkend I'm laying out my first attempt at a huglekultur garden. Going to use the transit to make sure I take slope, erosion, and water retention into account. Will try to inc. a small pool in it also. "Not ferr swimmin in... just ferr lookin in."

Did manage to get some more canning (pickled veg. medley) and a new batch of watermelon/blueberry wine made.


----------



## Tommyice

I'm there with you Tambo! Got two days off. What to do? What to do? Well got the broccoli's planted and the new mailbox post in (old one rotted clean away, came home to find the mailbox laying on the ground). This afternoon, I've got plans to finish up the laundry that's been piling up while working non-stop (yup, nice fat check too) then I plan on doing some sewing. Yippee!!!!


----------



## tambo

Sustainabilly please let us in on what you are doing. It is very interesting to me for one. There is no room for humility in here so brag away with pictures please. ALOT of what you do may inspire some of us!!


----------



## WhyNot

I've been pruning some sort of rose bushes, some sort of shrubbery, blackberry brambles and just now taking a break before I tackle snagging all this poison oak covering this one building. 

And try as I might...I keep looking between trunks and branches and twigs and vines and STILL cannot find a picture as precious as the one WT posted. dang it! I wanna be cool too!


----------



## sustainabilly

tambo said:


> Sustainabilly please let us in on what you are doing. It is very interesting to me for one. There is no room for humility in here so brag away with pictures please. ALOT of what you do may inspire some of us!!


Thank you ma'am. So far, almost all my pics have been taken with the webcam thing on this notebook. It can get kinda tedious though. 

Nothing to show on the new garden project right now but I'll give you what I can when I get something to show. Often, these things take me quite a while, what with having to fit them in amongst other obligations/responsibilities. I'm hoping Santa brings me a dig. camera, but this project will be done before then. God willing, and the river don't rise.


----------



## tambo

Well I will let you slide on the pics but don't avoid posting because you don't think it's interesting. I haven't done anything homesteady in a while and I have to live thru those that do.


----------



## sustainabilly

tambo said:


> Well I will let you slide on the pics but don't avoid posting because you don't think it's interesting. I haven't done anything homesteady in a while and I have to live thru those that do.


Oh goody!! I have voyeur. That's a first. Life's lookin up already:happy:


----------



## tambo

We live in the same state so I'm interested in what you are doing. I may be able to try it here.


----------



## sustainabilly

tambo said:


> We live in the same state so I'm interested in what you are doing. I may be able to try it here.


Would that be confusion? 

That's cool. Huglekulter works pretty much anywhere, from what I can tell. This job's gonna be, probably a little tougher than many would take on, seeing as how I don't have a tractor. I spend alot more time on projects of this nature due to no modern equip. and sometimes also my choice. 

May sound crazy, but on my wish list is a really quality scythe to cut the back field. OK, some would just call it a very large back yard. Still, if I can do some things w/out modern equipment it's like doing my part, in a small way, to help the planet. Some people may say, "Yeah, but you still do this... or that. You're not _really_ commited." I say hey I'm not a purest/extreme minimalist. I got my faults like everyone else. That shouldn't stop me from doing what I can, where I can.


----------



## tambo

What's really got me interested is your sig. I hate when men don't try to aim at all!!


----------



## sustainabilly

What's really got me interested is your sig. I hate when men don't try to aim at all!!

ROFLMAO!:hysterical: Been properly trained. Not to mention you get a new perspective when you gotta clean it. God, how my youngest hates that.:nana:


----------



## tambo

Thanks for passing on the training. Some nice girl will be very happy you did that.


----------



## sustainabilly

Yeah, I do windows too. But I wouldn't mind owning a paper plate factory. Ahem...recycled of course.


----------



## Raeven

Waiting, waiting, waiting for one of my girls to give birth. Here are some pics to show how close they're getting:



Ms. Vera Wang:












Ms. Hussy Mabel:












The proud parents:












Ms. Hussy Mabel shamelessly showing off her new rack:












I wish they'd hurry up!!


----------



## elkhound

nice !!!!


----------



## Tommyice

Finally, finally finished up that pile of produce Dad brought home from my brother's (yeah I know that was three weeks ago.) Pickled the beets and got 13 1/2 pints--had to do a little 1/2 pint jar, superstitious you know) 

Next week is apple picking in New York. Already I have visions of apple dumplings, pies, turnovers, and applesauce dancing in my head.


----------



## maverickxxx

Take note women never send me out to get u anything Vera Wang now.


----------



## NoClue

I picked about 10 pounds of peppers yesterday (cayennes, jalapenos, and tabascos). About 5 pounds are in the dehydrator now, a couple of pounds are fermenting to later become hot sauce, and the rest are there for day-to-day cooking and eating, and giving away to friends.


----------



## Raeven

I HAVE BABY PIGLETS!!! Soooooooooooooo exciting!!!!  :bouncy:

I'll post piccies when momma lets them come out into the big, beautiful world!! They are just adorable!!!


----------



## newfieannie

can't wait to see pictures. just love piglets!

i haven't done much work outside this week. too wet. just dug a few carrots for supper. mostly cleaning the kitchen. haven't found any white pumpkins in the store so made another one from an old sweater. white pumpkins are scarce as hens teeth around here. have to grow my own i guess. last year i painted some of the orange ones. ~Georgia


----------



## maverickxxx

So what ya thinking on names coach or u going with Liz Ralph calvin etc..


----------



## Echoesechos

O Georgia, I just saw some pumpkins like that made using velvet. They were scrumptious. Had real stems.... Would you be so kind to explain how you made that. It's simply wonderful. I love pumpkins....

Congrats on the piggies Raeven.


----------



## Raeven

LOL, thanks, all!!

I don't know why I'm so excited. Not like I actually DID anything...

Anyway, I couldn't wait, so here are a couple of photos I took of the new babies:






















And correct me if I'm wrong, but that one on the right that's yawning looks a little bit like fox.... amirite or amirite?


----------



## Raeven

maverickxxx said:


> So what ya thinking on names coach or u going with Liz Ralph calvin etc..


LOL, good idea, mav. Actually, I was thinking if they are girl piglets, I could name them Satin, Lace, Velvet... like that. Not sure for boys. Cummerbund? Boutonniere? Tuxedo might work for the one with the white feet...

I'm open to suggestions. Do your worst!


----------



## Raven12

You are a studette!

Waaait....you are going to name them then eat them? *shudder*


----------



## Raven12

Moved my plants inside. Darn it all. Night temps are off and on in the high 30s.


----------



## Raeven

ROFL, well, I'm going to eat at least one of them.  I'll probably name that one Sir Loin.

They are all registered stock. I'll first try to sell them to others who want registered breeding stock. If no takers, then it's off to the 6-sided-white-paddock in the sky. 

But not for awhile, and they'll live wonderful lives till that day arrives, I promise.


----------



## elkhound

been slicing pepers and bagging for the freezer for winter time stir frys.today i picked a 5 gallon bucket full.


----------



## newfieannie

Echoesechos said:


> O Georgia, I just saw some pumpkins like that made using velvet. They were scrumptious. Had real stems.... Would you be so kind to explain how you made that. It's simply wonderful. I love pumpkins....
> 
> Congrats on the piggies Raeven.


actually i do have some wine colored velvet ones in progress right now. i'm just wrapping TP up in them with real twigs . the sweater is just cut off at the arms. you can sew them or just wrap around with a rubber band. turn inside out and stuff. i did stick some line in this one before i turned it. pull it up after stuffing. and tie around top for a stem. i got another one outdoors. pic. is on My Mothers Cupboard. many years ago my mother did this but nothing is ever old i guess because it's coming back again. i just wish edwardian and victorian clothes would come back in style. well, not the corsets and such but the dresses etc. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice

Raeven for names, I'm partial to Oscar and Meyer. Maybe even Hickory.

They are adorable.

And you're right. the yawing one could be Fox's brother


----------



## Raven12

Schwing!!!


----------



## foxfiredidit

Nice pigs there Rae !!! 

For names....lemme see here, Wilbur, Sam, and Sleepy for boy pigs. If they are little lady pigs then, Toots, Missy, and Mercy, (you could never eat a pig named Mercy could ya?...well maybe so.)

Yep, Rae and Leslie are on top of the list now(I got people who handle smart-alecs for me). Whaddaya mean that little hog looks like me??....but then I guess you two can recognize boorish when its readily apparent. 

The mama goat is looking pretty near ready to drop too. From the looks of the rack I'd say not quite though. What if she has twins? The size your homestead will what....double? 

Love the photos. 
Nice job with the pigs, now where's my cigars?


----------



## Tommyice

foxfiredidit said:


> Yep, Rae and Leslie are on top of the list now(I got people who handle smart-alecs for me). Whaddaya mean that little hog looks like me??....but then I guess you two can recognize boorish when its readily apparent.


We ain't afraid of you Fox. Heck, I'm Jersey born. Means I know where Hoffa's buried.


----------



## Raeven

foxfiredidit said:


> Nice pigs there Rae !!!
> 
> For names....lemme see here, Wilbur, Sam, and Sleepy for boy pigs. If they are little lady pigs then, Toots, Missy, and Mercy, (you could never eat a pig named Mercy could ya?...well maybe so.)
> 
> Yep, Rae and Leslie are on top of the list now(I got people who handle smart-alecs for me). Whaddaya mean that little hog looks like me??....but then I guess you two can recognize boorish when its readily apparent.
> 
> The mama goat is looking pretty near ready to drop too. From the looks of the rack I'd say not quite though. What if she has twins? The size your homestead will what....double?
> 
> Love the photos.
> Nice job with the pigs, now where's my cigars?


LOL, fox... thanks.  Vera is up and running around, blocking the others for her share of treats as if nothing even happened. I'm so proud of her -- completely irrational on my part!!

Ok, my farm name is Wallaby Hollow, and the registration names will read like that with the name attached. So with this in mind, we'd have Wallaby Hollow Wilbur -- which I quite like! Also Wallaby Hollow Toots has a nice ring to it. Especially since a particularly evil aunt of mine was always called Toots. Heh. And I definitely see a Wallaby Hollow Hickory!!

Vera appears to have birthed 6 piglets. I won't be able to sex them for awhile, but I'm in no hurry.

Yeah, I could eat Mercy. (Sorry, Raven!!) But it will probably be the boar with the most evil temper. Intact. I want to verify the line is not going to suffer from boar taint. Plus the girls generally seem to be in higher demand (is that any surprise?), so they're probably safe from the butcher.

As for Wilbur's resemblance to you, fox... I don't know about boorish (ha!)... he looks like he's got some attitude, though. Like his big brother.

As for Ms. Hussy Mabel, I think she could be as much as a month off. Hopefully not that long, though. LOL, my herd would grow by a third if it's a single, double if it's twins... but remember, I did lose a goat to a cougar not too long ago. So I'll just be replacing what was lost. See? Silver lining!


----------



## foxfiredidit

Tommyice said:


> We ain't afraid of you Fox. Heck, I'm Jersey born. Means I know where Hoffa's buried.


Yep, and if the truth be known his last meal was a BLT on wry bread, tell us now, were you or were you not the chef at that resturant??? I'll stay south of the Mason/Dixon this time......


----------



## City Bound

my dwarf lime tree is finally giving off limes.

my garden is mostly shot. Came back from vacation ant it was done, most of the stuff has peeked and gone and the weeds are seeded. Have to get the potatoes out before they rot. have to get the garden ready for winter.


----------



## Fowler

Raven12 said:


> Schwing!!!


Pretty colors...


----------



## City Bound

i made this soup for breakast this morning. i call it Summer Scrap Soup because it uses scraps from the garden that I found when getting the garden ready or winter.

dry KY wonder beans, some rogue carrots, some potatoes, scaps of chard, and some kale. then I made some dumplings and dressed the top with wood sorrel for some lemon bite.

came out ok, but man oh man are these dumplings tough. I never made these dumplings before and they are going to give me indigestion. basicly the dumplings are two cups flour, two eggs, some salt, and water as needed then boiled for ten minutes.
goodness, they are aweul. Anyone know how to lighten up dumplings and make them more edible?








[/IMG]


----------



## Raeven

Now you know what baking powder is for.


----------



## foxfiredidit

I think you need to scoop them baby lily pads off the top there CB.


----------



## Tommyice

i thought he had a four leaf clover in there. Then I put my glasses on and counted (used only three fingers for that)


----------



## City Bound

it is wood sorrel and it tastes good and has a lot o vit c.
see the wood sorrel seed pods loating, they look like little cucumbers? The seed pod has the best flavor. 

I will look into baking soda. The dumplings at cracker barrel are like rocks also.


----------



## FarmboyBill

R I can understand nameing the female pig satan. and I liked Sir Loin. Maybe IF I made knight in the Sca and was called Sir Wilhelm instead of Lord Wilhelm Id get a, ah nivvermind lol.


----------



## newfieannie

goodness gracious CB! i never put all that stuff in dumplings. just flour,baking powder, salt , a little butter.parsley etc. rub together. then add water not too much. have the stew boiling. drop in dumplings. put on cover and dont peek for about 10 min. comes out nice and fluffy every time. sometime when i'm too busy i'll just put a bouillion cube in water and add dumplings and make a meal out of them with molasses,mustard etc. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound

thanks newfie. I was thinking o you when I flew over your country on the way home. Cam back on the trade winds and the hugged the coast line. They show you on screen every so often when you are fflying over countries.


----------



## tambo

I got absolutely nothing done today. I had to be at work on my day off at 6am for an hour meeting. Then I piddled around town until 10 for an appointment to get a hair cut. Then I had lunch and came home. A friend had called to borrow my box blade. She got there about 1 blade wouldn't fit on the trailer she brought so we got the bright idea (NOT) to just carry it over to her place with the tractor about 15 miles away. Got within 4 1/2 miles from her house and couldn't go any further due to a wreck. So I turned around and came back home. I won't do that again. Shouldn't have done it that time.


----------



## City Bound

Tommyice said:


> i thought he had a four leaf clover in there. Then I put my glasses on and counted (used only three fingers for that)


clover is edible. I like clover very much.


----------



## newfieannie

mother use to make honey from the red and white clover. ~Georgia.


----------



## Echoesechos

Thank you. Might have to play around and see what I can come up with. The site I saw online had rice in the center. I really loved the real stems they used. I'll show my results if they look half as nice as yours. Corests, oh man, that wouldnot be good. I remember trying my mothers girddle on once when I was a kid, about died. LOL I like Victorian though.



newfieannie said:


> actually i do have some wine colored velvet ones in progress right now. i'm just wrapping TP up in them with real twigs . the sweater is just cut off at the arms. you can sew them or just wrap around with a rubber band. turn inside out and stuff. i did stick some line in this one before i turned it. pull it up after stuffing. and tie around top for a stem. i got another one outdoors. pic. is on My Mothers Cupboard. many years ago my mother did this but nothing is ever old i guess because it's coming back again. i just wish edwardian and victorian clothes would come back in style. well, not the corsets and such but the dresses etc. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound

I picked up a wine starter today. I have 20 L of Ziphandel bubbling away in the carboy.


----------



## newfieannie

it's pouring here today and i decided to stay in and bake the Prepper bread that Tambo posted a link to. i used a mix of bread flour and all-purpose. it did not rise as well as mine usually does but i cut off a slice to taste and it was marvelous. that amount made 1 large and a small loaf. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo

NF do you have an opinion why it didn't rise as much as yours does? The recipe I posted has a short rise time compared to other recipes. Just curious. I'm still trying to learn the art of making a loaf of bread that would win a ribbon at the fair. I'm proud I can make a loaf now that doesn't have splits in it. lol Your loaves still look wonderful. What's that laying beside your bread? That loaf on the right still rose higher than mine did when I made this recipe.


----------



## newfieannie

not sure. i was thinking maybe where i had a window open because it was sweltering in the kitchen also it was so damp outside.as i mentioned it was different in that i used bread flour. it was delicious though! i've already gotten into another slice. the cookies to the right are jam-jams. i am trying to get a fall tea table together and so i made those and also a war cake. the thing is my friend came in while they were cooling so i have to make more. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

actually i dont go by the rise time specified in a recipe. i make my bread the usual way. let it rise until double or more.knead it down.let rise again. make into loaves. put in pan and let rise again. then bake. most people dont do the amt. of risings i do and still have good bread. whatever works for you. ~Georgia.


----------

